# Gonna have to change my screen name, bought a new boat!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been MScontender for years now as I have a Contender 25 that I have loved! Well I stepped up this week and bought a 2010 36' Yellowfin with trip Yamaha F250s. So excited I can't see straight! Looking forward to more room, more speed, more range, more comfort! My teenage girls (14 and 15) have begun fishing with me more and more and I just needed a larger boat. Wrestled with Contender 33T, Yellowfin 34 and Invincible 36, but in the end chose the Yellowfin due to reputation and overall quality of wiring etc... Boat will have dual Raymarine 12" E120s, 4kw Digital radar, Raymarine X10 autopilot, 1kw transducer and a whopping 540 gallon fuel capacity. Can you say distant oil rigs!!



So maybe I should change my name to MSyellowfin. Now I need to get to work and sell my much beloved Contender. Which by the way is sitting on a brand new 2009 Hi Tech trailer, with a new Raymarine X10 autopilot as well (also radar, 1kw bottom machine, temp, speed, dual VHF, Sony explode sound system, battery charger etc... etc...)



MScontender





Here are a few pictures of the boat. Boat should be delivered to Orange Beach in the next two weeks and then more pics will follow.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

outstanding!!! please post up some pics. i have a friend who has that same boat with verados on it. as soon as i sell my everglades i'm gonna buy a 24' yellowfin bay boat.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Show us some pics of the new YELLOWFIN!!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

WE WANT A YELLOWFIN TOO....!!!!!!!!!!!! :reallycrying I'M HAPPYFOR YOU & envious.... They are the sexiest boats out there, imo!!!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome. Great time to buy if you can. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words.



Boat is having final electronics put on it now, so I don't have access to take pics just now. I will try to get some I took earlier up. But all white hull, all white T top, white powder coat aluminum, 3 live wells, coffin box on rams, etc.. etc...



MScontender


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I spent 4 years fishing on a 36 yellowfin. My opinion is that the 36 yellowfin is by far the best riding and set up center console on the market. You will not be disappointed...Congrats!:letsdrink


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW Beautiful rig you sure did step up one serious rig looks like were in trouble in the Mobile Limited Tourney next summer:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome ride. Congrats.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm only typing in gree because of the ENVY!! Way to go, great choice on a damn sexy boat!!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

is that the one from THT?? if so i looked at it everytime i got on...BEAUTIFUL boat!!! congrats


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fisheye: yes its the one.



Xi: I am glad they changed the rules of the limited to allow any length boat as long as outboard! Cant wait to fish it again this year!



MScontender


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mscontender (1/6/2010)*Fisheye: yes its the one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good deal...now i guess im gonna have to find a new boat to wish and drool over...congrats again on one very sweet rig


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

MScontender bad ass boat man


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG:bowdown



Having just got a new ride myself , i know how much excitement is in the air !



Congrats on a sweet ride for sure.



I went to Yellowfins plant a few years back while visiting Sarasota Fl , and after that visit i made yellowfin my dream outboard boat.



You will love that boats range , ride and room for fish and gear .



Good luck and cant wait for the reports to follow.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!

You are going to need to change your name just because of all the new "Fishing Buddies" you will get......................... Hey buddy!!!! :shedevil

Congrats, I can't imagine the feeling.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *off route II (1/6/2010)*outstanding!!! please post up some pics. i have a friend who has that same boat with verados on it. as soon as i sell my everglades i'm gonna buy a 24' yellowfin bay boat.


If you want a 2009 with full electronics and cobia tower get with me when you get rid of your Everglades, I got one that needs a new home.

MsContender, beautiful boat, Im sure you will be very please. YF is a bad joker.:letsdrink


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW!!! I'm so Jealous.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine boat. Congradulations We will be looking for some reports. :bowdown


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! When you pass us by, please don't spray any water on us. I love the step hull, what a ride. Gene


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride and excellent decision, good luck in the upcomming season!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've told my wife "If I ever win the lottery I'm buying a 36 Yellowfin"

Beautiful boat and look forward to reading about the memories made on it.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet boat. I was just watching a show on TV that had one of those in it. They were fishing out of venice and the water shots of that hull looked great.



Congrats.



Jim


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow is all I can say, Wow. Now you have to hook up with Blue Water Cowboy and park them side by side at the tourneys. Just to watch everyone else drool. Congrats on one fine boat. May it bring you many happy memories.:bowdown


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words, Heck lets all go fishing in the new ride!! I will find a place to put every one!! I will bring the boat you guys bring the beer, if everybody chips in for 10 gallons of gas we will only need 50 people HA HA!! Filling up 540 gallons is certainly going to be interesting!!



The boat is set to be delivered to OB next Fri or Sat so many pics to follow. Now I just need this arctic weather to move on out of here!



Will also give me a chance to clean out the Contender and take new pics of her to put her up for sale. If anyone is or knows anyone interested in a superclean, decked out 01 Contender25 drop me a pm. (OX66 225's with 1000 hrs, religiously maintained, true turn key, and I would NOT repower anytime soon, engines are flawless runners)



MSyellowin / formerly MScontender


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice boat!!!! We just took delivery of a 24 Bay Yellowfin a couple months ago. They build one badass boat. I know you will not be sorry about the decision you made. We will be the 60 Hatteras next to you when you are way out on those deepwater rigs. Once again great decision.


----------



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice boat, I bet you can't wait to get it bloody!! The only question is how are you going to get to the storage under the deck box when you have it full of fish????? I hope you have this problem often.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Main Squeeze: already ahead of you, the lid under the coffin box is on dual electric rams. Lifting the box full of ice is as easy as pushing a button!



MScontender


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice boat your gonna love it! I know the feeling we had a 27 Contender and stepped up to a 36 Invincible a couple months back and it seems like everytime i see the new boat i have to slap myself back into reality!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

she is a sexy boat...


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Well after 5 years of reading I finally joined, must have been the yellow fin? Cant wait to get it bloody! I figured you would get a kick out of the user name.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Herb aka Superchicken when I first saw the screen name I wondered who it might be! Glad you finally signed up,now you can help me post pictures of this summers catches! I've spent the day getting my tuna gear in order. Ordered some new spinning rods/reels for braid to chunk poppers around the rigs. Now just need for this cold weather to move on out!



MSyellowfin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is FREAKIN' AWESOME!!! Dem coffins could haul a couple people----ohhhh I mean a few fish!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

and I know the tuna gear will be in fine shape! Any help you need do not hesitate to call, I have a real good plan for the head on the new boat. Lil sis will be proud!


----------

